# Dragging a monster



## lum4life (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a pic of my baby boy posing and then dragging a pig he called a monster.  LOL  Good times.


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 28, 2012)

lol...


----------



## chadf (Feb 28, 2012)

Good stuff !


----------



## GAGE (Feb 28, 2012)

that is a great pic!


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 28, 2012)

that is awsome!


----------



## nockemstiff (Feb 28, 2012)

Goodness gracious man that touches a Dad right there don't it, congrats to y'all!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Way to go little man!!! I know you must be one proud dad!


----------



## jkoch (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW, congrats to both of you!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 28, 2012)

You will cherish those photos forever.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 28, 2012)

Got to love it !!!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 28, 2012)

That is just great! Congratulations!


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 28, 2012)

Ain't nuttin better.......


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 28, 2012)

Great picture.. Will be remembered for a life time.

CJ


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 28, 2012)

There are no words to describe the joy in a father's heart. I am so proud for you brother.


----------



## outbackjack21 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pic!! My only hope is my 4 year old girl takes it up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Picture worth framin! Priceless!


----------



## rackman (Feb 28, 2012)

great picture. i sure miss back in the day when my son and i would go on a deer hunting trip. its a great joy.


----------



## Pavy (Feb 28, 2012)

Priceless!!


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 28, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Love the pics.


----------



## sean777 (Feb 28, 2012)

No question the best pics ive seen so far on GON...thanks for shareing


----------



## work2play (Feb 28, 2012)

good deal


----------



## weekender (Feb 28, 2012)

Killer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubdog (Feb 28, 2012)

awesome  congrats


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome right there, keep it up big man


----------



## huntemwfo (Feb 28, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!!!! I love it!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 28, 2012)

My wife and I have decided that we aren't having kids for a while.  Pics like these really make me wish a little that we were raising a young man to carry on an outdoor way of life.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## bosullivan (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't wait till my boy gets old enough to take out! On another note, that "monster" is going to be pretty tasty though.


----------



## smoothie (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Picture worth framin! Priceless!



Amen! Would win any contest for sure


----------



## jj66 (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't stop smilin, awesome!


----------



## wild1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats to the young guy! That's great!!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats about as good as it gets right there!

Congrats to ya Both!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 29, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 29, 2012)

Priceless!!


----------



## savedjim (Feb 29, 2012)

awsome congrats to u both ..best pic i have seen all year.


----------



## duckworth53 (Mar 1, 2012)

" Hey Mom ! I'm Bring Home the Bacon ! "


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## davidf (Mar 1, 2012)

thats what it is all about.....


----------



## HighCotton (Mar 1, 2012)

sean777 said:


> No question the best pics ive seen so far on GON...thanks for shareing



x2

Congrats.  Absolutely great pics and a moment that will be cherished a long time.


----------



## synack (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome!!! You should frame those and hang em up!


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 1, 2012)

That is an awesome picture


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 1, 2012)

Wonderful!  Just absolutely wonderful.  Thanks so Much for sharing.  Congratulations.

John I.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Priceless


----------



## tony2001577 (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome !!! frame that picture !!!! congrats to you both !


----------



## manok (Mar 2, 2012)

Love it.

I was chuckling to myself whilst I waited for the post to open.

A true monster, save the photo for his Graduation Party.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2012)

Proud daddy! Good job, man.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pig


----------

